# Hello from south Sask



## Doggggboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi everyone.
New member from just outside of Regina. 
No real explanation of the sudden interest in metalworking other than I'm tired of buying expensive small parts to fix stuff that look like they would be more fun to make. I'd rather spend the money on tools than parts.
Got a 3d printer last year after putting it off forever. My rationale on tool purchases has always been that I need at least one project to justify the purchase, even if I never use it again. 
How does that go..."I'd rather be lookin at it than lookin for it". 
My wife convinced me to buy the 3d printer and it has been a lot of fun. I am just now starting to clue into her long game though as she is creating some very large lists of things that she wants me to design and print.
I enjoy watching Abom and This Old Tony on youtube and while I'll never develop the expertise they have I get immense satisfaction from watching the transformation from raw material to finished part.
Starting to look for a lathe to tinker with and of course the fi.st thing that shows up in a local auction is a Monarch 24"CM. I'm guessing that is a bit larger than recommended for a starter lathe?
Honestly not sure how to get a 25000lb moved, even.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome, can you elaborate in just outside Regina ? I have family in that area as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2019)

Awesome! Post pics of prints!


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 11, 2019)

kevin.decelles said:


> Welcome, can you elaborate in just outside Regina ? I have family in that area as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 1/2 hour southeast between Kronau and Vibank.  Any relation to Amy and Jason?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 11, 2019)

First cousin to jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 11, 2019)

kevin.decelles said:


> First cousin to jason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been clients for years.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 11, 2019)

Janger said:


> Awesome! Post pics of prints!


The octopus is just a fun one from Thingiverse.
The funnel is for the espresso machine. The grinder has a square bin that is problematic to dump into the tiny round espresso holder. I did the funnel in vase mode and it is super flexible.
The varroa mites were for my wife.  She is a hobby beekeeper and the mites are 100 times normal size. The one in my hand shows that if a honeybee were the size of a human, this is how big the mites would be in comparison. Another Thingiverse file. They were a huge hit at the beeclub AGM, good for demonstrating how much of a problem the varroa destructor mite is.


----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2019)

Creepy bugs!


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 11, 2019)

In comparison to a varroa mite on a bee, a wood tick would be probably twice the size of the mite on my hand if it was on you.
That's not creepy, that's terrifying.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello,  Doggggboy.  I would suggest requesting to join the Estevan Model Engineering Show page on Facebook.  They hold a show every year in October.  I found my lathe through them.  Bought it from an older gentleman from Carlyle that was looking to sell his.  There does not seem to be too many that show up on the online selling sites in this area, if they do seem to go quickly.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 14, 2019)

There is actually a Craftex CT-089 posted on Kijiji Regina from Carlyle, SK right now in fact.  Don't know anything about this lathe, but I am sure there are those here that can give advice on it.

Ad ID 1419262989


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 14, 2019)

Hruul said:


> There is actually a Craftex CT-089 posted on Kijiji Regina from Carlyle, SK right now in fact.  Don't know anything about this lathe, but I am sure there are those here that can give advice on it.
> 
> Ad ID 1419262989


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 15, 2019)

Craftex CT-089 posted on Kijiji Regina. Ad ID 1419262989

My 2 cents for what it's worth. 

At aged 81 I run a Craftex B2227L 10" x18" lathe, more than pleased with it's performance. As offered the Craftex Ct-089 lathe on Kijiji with 3 and 4 jaw chucks, with what appears like a BXA Quick Change Tool Post although it could be an AXA, plus minimal tooling and tail stock drill chuck for $2,900:00 sounds pricy to me although that may be negotiable. 

Does the lathe come with the other items shown in the photos like the digital meter etc. You'll have to contact the seller to find out. Surprised to see the lath stand up on cement blocks as in the photo. How on earth can one ever level a lathe like that. If left up to me I'd request additional and more specific photos from the seller.

For my kind of money the newer series CX709 is a better buy presently on sale from Busy Bee at -$3,349:00.

To flip through the CT-089 or CX709 manuals click on https://www.busybeetools.com/

Then scroll to bottom of the page see blackened area and click on 'Product Manuals'. Next scroll down the list ,select or save CT-089. 
The CX709 series is there as well.         

On a lighter note it might prove interesting to learn how many south Saskatchewan members there are on Canadian Hobby Metal Workers forum? 

Might be wise to feed off of each other, just a thought.

Bill


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome. 

Your puppy looks like he needs a treat.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 15, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Your puppy looks like he needs a treat.


HE thinks so, anyway. Had him at the vet for a torn toenail today and the little chubb put on 1 kg in the last few months.
February was a bitch, not near enough running with the kennel guests.
He'll burn it off soon enough.
He's a blue heeler. Dog voted most likely to start an epic bar fight


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2019)

Doggggboy said:


> Dog voted most likely to start an epic bar fight



That's too funny.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 15, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> That's too funny.



Bar fights and dogs?  I don't get the connection? Clue me in please.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 15, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Bar fights and dogs?  I don't get the connection? Clue me in please.


It's all about dog personalities. We obviously both spend too much time analyzing our pets and their behaviour. When we're not in the shop of course.... The tip off is we both have dog avatars.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 16, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Bar fights and dogs?  I don't get the connection? Clue me in please.


It was an internet joke about different dog personalities I saw.
Blue heelers are Australian Cattle dogs and Australians have apparently been known to.....you know.... (insert stereotype here)
My dog is pretty sure he can kick your dog's ass. Any time. All the time.
He is real good with people and real good when on a leash but off leash he is a bit of a dick


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 16, 2019)

WilliamG said:


> Craftex CT-089 posted on Kijiji Regina. Ad ID 1419262989
> 
> My 2 cents for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, Bill.
The price seemed a little closer to retail than I would like for a used machine.
I'm in no rush anyway.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 16, 2019)

Our shitzu-terrier is a contender, he has little-man syndrome and routinely throws down outside his weight class. No hesitation , just go.

11 pounds of rage. Had him hanging off the neck of a boxer after biting it in the junk six times. The other owner wasn't worried about his dog but was amazed at the tenacity of our dust mop 

Off topic, my apologies



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 16, 2019)

Doggggboy said:


> Thanks for the tips, Bill.
> The price seemed a little closer to retail than I would like for a used machine.
> I'm in no rush anyway.


For what it is worth I have a CT-089 as well. No QC Toolpost, but some additional tooling. No way I'd expect 2900 for it.


----------

